# Some pics of my yard haunt



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

I was really pressed for time this year, so a lot of my props were kinda incomplete and thrown together. I used a lot of the techniques featured on this forum and I really wish I had more time and materials to have worked on more props... but this is what I ended up with. REALLY looking forward to next year! Thanks for all the inspiration!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=17121821&albumId=1200115

Thanks again!


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

OOPS Sorry, the link in my last post didn't work. Hope these links work:


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's more:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks good for being pressed


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah - cut yourself some slack - remember - most kids love whatever effort can be made. Yours is great!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

i like your rock pillars. good job!


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great to me.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Gee, I'd love to see what you could do with a lot of time on your hands. Nice work.


----------

